# Calling Bud!!



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

hey i heard you could tell me about brp cars and if i should get one. i would also like to know all the advantages and disadvanteges if possible THX BUD!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

GOTO brpracing.com


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ZOOOOM said:


> GOTO brpracing.com


I did and im too confused i would rather talk to sumone than read stuff.. (i get confused very easily..):thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ph 440 988-4398 Bud


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ill call sumtime tomarrow bout 4:00 - 5:00 central time


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Make it closer to 4:00 if possible.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Bud,

What is the largest track (run line) the BRP cars have run on? What gear ratio & battery?

Thanks,


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I know it was 90 ft long and I beleive 45 ft wide ??? Run line We have only been running short tracks this year so I really don't know. We are running 4 cell 2/3A and super 370 motors and I have run 16/49 on a 50 by 30 ft track. They are really fast.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks Bud.


----------



## DAVE B (Feb 18, 2008)

2s 1000mah lipo, super 370 motor and 13/46 gearing and it's a rocket. With this setup you might need spare stub axles!!!!


----------

